# does anyone know any rat breeders in surrey



## amberalert (Feb 23, 2009)

hi, i am looking to get a pair of rats, i dont want to go to a pet shop so looking for a local breeder, i live in wallington surrey sm6 area, i cannot travel far as i am disabled, anyone know any? thanks in advance


----------

